# ⚡⚡PLEASE READ! XDA Rules & Forum Moderators ⚡⚡



## Badger50 (Jan 6, 2023)

*Please be respectful and observant of all XDA rules, as well as towards each other.
Please use the links below if you have any questions about content you wish to post, or need help from the Moderator Staff.

Best Regards: Your Friendly Moderation Team*

*XDA Developers Forum Rules*

*Moderation Team*


----------

